# Ideas for shooting out of a wheelchair



## elevenring (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok everybody I need some help. I am a quadriplegic in a wheelchair, but I have arm function. I want get back to shooting a bow and hopefully get back to shooting spots. Does anybody have any experience helping someone in a wheelchair? I have a bow trainer that I am working on to improve my strength, but the problem I am having is my lack of trunk control, I keep falling to my left. I have tried belts around my chair and chest and that seems to help some what. I am just trying to see if there are any other ideas out there, any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I assume it's from the weight of the bow? If so you could probably get someone to build a stick that can extend so that it sits a couple of inches off the ground while aiming but then hits after you shoot to prevent you from falling left. I don't see how this would be illegal anywhere because it isn't bracing you while you shoot.


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

catcherarcher said:


> I assume it's from the weight of the bow? If so you could probably get someone to build a stick that can extend so that it sits a couple of inches off the ground while aiming but then hits after you shoot to prevent you from falling left. I don't see how this would be illegal anywhere because it isn't bracing you while you shoot.


Its going to depend on whether he is left or right shooter. If right handed, shooting from a chair you would be facing the left side of chair for best form. You may be looking towards a modified chair with a low back for shooting so it's not pressing on your bow arm. I would think armpit height would be best to give you the balance you need without getting in your way. As for your body that's going to depend how far down your paralysis goes. I'm thinking some kind of girdle would work. With stiff verticle bars. Just shooting ideas I'm sure there's plenty of people with better knowledge than us on this. Either way, keep it up. I've seen people with NO arms shoot better than I ever will.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I've worked with a couple of quads and have found that supporting the core area is very difficult, yet important to do. You can continue to use straps around your mid-section, but you have to be very careful that they are not so tight as to significantly decrease the ability of your diaphragm to work. If you're a right-handed shooter, running one from your left armpit down to the area on your chair next to your right hip should support the upper body pretty well. For better bow clearance, remove or fold away your left arm rest of your chair (if a right-handed shooter).

You can speak with your prosthetics person to see if they can build a brace that when used in conjunction with some midriff straps would give support to your left side and help you remain more upright while shooting. Continuing to do exercises to strengthen your core muscles is also VERY important and make sure your bow is not too heavy in mass weight. 

Until you become stronger, start off with a really light bow and add any stabilizers and weights extremely slowly. You will not be able to load up a stabilization system like able-bodied people, but if you take it slow, you can eventually add what is needed to steady your sight picture.


----------

